
Towards an Untrepreneurial Economy? - ashater
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3479042&download=yes
======
ashater
The paper describes the rise of “tech entrepreneurship as a lifestyle” and how
more entrepreneurship seems primarily motivated by people wanting to “be
entrepreneurs” rather than by those with potentially valuable ideas that are
likely to lead to economically gainful, productive activity. The result: fewer
high-growth firms because the types of firms entering the market simply aren’t
capable of attaining success as these types of firms could in the past, the
researchers say.

------
cjbenedikt
Link:
[https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3479042](https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3479042)

------
marz0
Broken link

~~~
ashater
how do I modify the link?

~~~
marz0
Not sure if you can modify it but you can comment with the fixed link

